# Problems mating. Can someone help



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

I own a persian female cat, and I am trying to mate her for the first time. I got a male cat from my uncle who is a breeder and I put them in a room together. At first she did not want to get even close to him but now after about 3 days she is allowing him with ease. However the male keeps on moving his back feet whilst trying to mate and they keep on falling sideways. I don't know whether the mating is being successful? Would I know whether they have mated or not? Can someone please help me.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I dont know.... :? 

Is there a reason you want kittens? 
I wish you would reconsider.


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

I'm not sure, but I am assuming that two weeks would tell you (when the female would show signs of pregnancy). Are these registered kitties?


----------



## snake (Mar 26, 2005)

Yes they are registered kitties. You can find photos of them on my uncles website which is: 'www.welcome.to/honeyblisspersians'. The female I have is called Dolly Mixtures and the male is called Topples. She has one best in show various times. I think they would have ovely kittens together.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I thought that it takes up to 5 weeks to really tell if female is pregnant.


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Aww, they're cute!! 

Generally, after two weeks the nipples will turn pink and become enlarged. Also, you will no doubt notice that the heat cycle has not repeated itself.


----------

